# Anyone suppliment working dogs with human vitamins



## cledford (Apr 5, 2005)

I've heard rumors of people giving human vitamins as suppliments to their dogs - such as vitamin E to improve coat. Does anyone regularly suppliment their dogs for sport? If so, what for and in what dose?

Thanks,

-Calvin


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

In addition to Nupro, we give human Ester C, Vit E and Fish Oil to all the dogs. Not necessarily for sport, just for general health. Then the seniors also get human glucosamine, chondritin, Cetyl M and MSM.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I do suplement with human fish oil. 1/3 cost of doggy fish oil.
Also my mother is a pediatrician, so I often get free samples of vitamins and other medicines that can be used in babies and dogs.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I often use 'human' vitamins/supplements, such as vitamin E, DLPA, salmon oil, joint supplements, etc... 
However I mostly use supplements if the dog has a condition/health problem, such as joint problems etc... For young/healthy dogs I only use salmon oil/vitamin E regularly in most cases.


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

Glusosamine Chondroitin


----------



## majitrix (Jun 30, 2007)

Before when I fed kibble I gave Fish Oil and Vit E, now I feed raw and give whole fish instead. In the past I have also given Ester-C, glucosamine, chondritin, and MSM. 
Currently I give all my dogs Nupro Joint Support Supplement and my 2 working dogs I am trying K9 Superfuel and Go Dog.


----------



## kindevog (Dec 4, 2008)

I supplement with vitamin c and had used vitamin e, glucosamine/chondroitin supplments in the past


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Alternate days: Ester C, Salmon oil, vit e; Kelp and greens.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Salmon oil, vit E.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Salmon oil, vitamin E EsterC (Glucosomine/chron to the oldest)RAWfed, and green tripe daily.
All from the human pharmacy...


----------

